# Use phone as wireless adapter?(NOT WIRELESS TETHERING)



## yus4eel (Sep 25, 2011)

I want to know if there is a way to use an android device as a wireless adapter? Not wireless tethering of your data connection but the ability to use the wifi connection on your pc. 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 25, 2011)

Turn your data off and turn on your WiFi, connect to the desired network and try to tether via usb to your phone. This should hopefully bridge your connection if you have an aosp ROM. I'm not sure about sense, as I've never tried it on a sense ROM before.

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## yus4eel (Sep 25, 2011)

So you mean download the wirless tether app and use it while data is off? And you can do it via usb?/ I've never used data tethering so idk im a noob

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdesai (Sep 25, 2011)

He meant to say, connect to wifi and in settings there will be an option to tether via usb
Although i am also not sure about sense roms

Or you can use a market app
There are many, Easy Tether will do the job
Connect to the wifi network and then use usb tethering


----------



## yus4eel (Sep 25, 2011)

okay well I have a droid 3 so there aren't any roms out for it and when I try a wifi tether app from the market it disables your wifi 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 25, 2011)

Moved to proper section


----------



## MikeCriggs (Sep 25, 2011)

yus4eel said:


> okay well I have a droid 3 so there aren't any roms out for it and when I try a wifi tether app from the market it disables your wifi
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay, so basically what you're going to be doing is using your phone as a USB WiFi dongle. To do this, follow these instructions VERY carefully.

1) Assuming that you are already rooted (via z4root, Gingerbreak, or some other means), search for "EasyTether Lite" on the Android Market and download it.

2) Go into Settings>Wireless & Networks

3) Uncheck the box that says "Mobile Network", "3G", "Mobile Data" or something along those lines.

4) Check the box that says "WiFi" and connect to the desired network.

5) Now, download and install the drivers you need for EasyTether to work with your computer here (note that you are going to do this from your computer and not your phone): http://www.mobile-stream.com/easytether/drivers.html

6) Connect your phone to your computer via USB cable and open the EasyTether app. Enable tethering and with a little bit of magic and fairy dust, you should now have a connection on your computer.

Good luck mate.


----------



## albatros79 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Need for same*

Need an expert here!
what we look for is using android phone to connect other devices not only to internet but also to each other .
We could do it with our modem,but with tethering is like a hotspot , every device can connect internet but cannot see other devices.
Everywhere i looked was explainin "how to tether" which is built in android 2.2 already.

Helps will be highly appreciated


----------



## nednednerb (Nov 22, 2011)

*Is it too simple?*

I had trouble getting USB tethering on my macbook, not my PC, but:

I searched the market for USB tethering.

and with "Easy Tether lite" (the first app in the search results; there are other options, I tried this one first and it worked great).

I installed on my phone, ran it, followed the wizard, had to install USB tethering drivers for OS X at some point.

Now:

Phone getting WiFi from my router and entering my computer via usb.

I even set it up now to send this very post!!

cheers,
-nerB

EDIT: (Hmm, your syntax is kind of shaky, original poster... You don't mean use the computer as a wireless adapter for your phone do you?? that would be internet pass-through, yes? I think you do mean USB tethering but using a WiFi source, not the mobile connection. Is this as simple as hooking up a usb data tether but using the WiFi instead of 3G from your phone, such as to use a dingy laptop without wireless to get the WiFi in a Starbucks/etc/etc? Hmm.

Otherwise, your phone is not a WiFi wireless adapter, it has one that your phone OS connects to, which then "usb tethers" to computer...

I've never even seen a usb cable that connects a mobile phone to a mobile phone. Haha. I suppose if you had one, you should be able to USB tether from one phone and Internet Pass-Through on the other.....:/ )


----------



## MikeCriggs (Dec 30, 2011)

Check out this thing called Bluetooth for that. It works wonders.

Sent from my ICS loving Evo 3D.


----------



## Chiefbrain (Feb 6, 2013)

*solution without additional software while having cyanogenmod*

This works with cyanogenmod10 out of the box. Probably also possible with cm7/cm9 too.
Connect phone via cable to pc, connect phone to wifi, enable "USB-Tethering" (Settings -> Tethering/Hotspot), let OS detect the new device, done.

I know this thread has no activity since over a year, but if anybody finds this page like me while searching for this topic, I could be helpful for him knowing a method without using additional software while having cyanogenmod.


----------



## dhangejr (Dec 24, 2013)

Chiefbrain said:


> This works with cyanogenmod10 out of the box. Probably also possible with cm7/cm9 too.
> Connect phone via cable to pc, connect phone to wifi, enable "USB-Tethering" (Settings -> Tethering/Hotspot), let OS detect the new device, done.
> 
> I know this thread has no activity since over a year, but if anybody finds this page like me while searching for this topic, I could be helpful for him knowing a method without using additional software while having cyanogenmod.

Click to collapse



yet  another reason to consider CM flash


----------



## dark_phoenix (Feb 18, 2014)

*Just some questions...*

OK GUYS. thnx for the usefull info.

Now i wanna say that suppose we have this wifi dongle for connecting to computer..(see photo attached) we use this for connecting WIFI to our PC's. RIGHT???

NOW i wanna ask if it is possible that we can use our phone instead of this ""DONGLE"" as wifi signal catcher. NEITHER USB NOR WIFI TETHERING(like easy tether lite or many other options available on XDA.) [people are actually asking for "THIS OPTION" so we don't have to spend another 20-30 bucks but they ends up with USB or WIFI tether)

we connect our phone to PC and Search for WIFI Signals on PC... NOT on the phone itself. 

please guys, if any one know how to do this then please share. OR please tell if it is possible or not..

thnx...


----------



## Ethermind (Feb 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## tqk2811 (May 20, 2015)

*pump*

me too. 
I want pc look the android devices (via usb) such as "usb wifi" and control the wifi (of android)


----------



## xerxed (Jul 20, 2015)

Chiefbrain said:


> This works with cyanogenmod10 out of the box. Probably also possible with cm7/cm9 too.
> Connect phone via cable to pc, connect phone to wifi, enable "USB-Tethering" (Settings -> Tethering/Hotspot), let OS detect the new device, done.
> 
> I know this thread has no activity since over a year, but if anybody finds this page like me while searching for this topic, I could be helpful for him knowing a method without using additional software while having cyanogenmod.

Click to collapse



Well sir thanks it surely did help some one out and in this case its me so thanks again ....


----------



## calfred2808 (Sep 13, 2015)

*using linux*

im wondering is there anyway to use my phone as my wifi adpater so that ill install kali linux on my pc and receive wireless ssid


----------



## pavan adurthi (Jan 18, 2016)

*Use phone as wireless adapter for pc*

just connect to wifi network in android and connect that android to pc with data cable and enable usb tether in android phone


----------



## TheMadScientist (Mar 4, 2017)

MikeCriggs said:


> Okay, so basically what you're going to be doing is using your phone as a USB WiFi dongle. To do this, follow these instructions VERY carefully.
> 
> 1) Assuming that you are already rooted (via z4root, Gingerbreak, or some other means), search for "EasyTether Lite" on the Android Market and download it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry for bringin up a old thread 
but man ure a life saver  my dongle died on one of my pcs and i used the same method for my LG G4   works like a charm 
thank you a million times man


----------



## chadsawask (Mar 29, 2017)

I actually just tried the above program and it works. It has serious limitations if your not getting the paid version. Blocks a bunch of webs sites and all secure ones. It does work though. I really wish Verizon would not have found it necessary to remove wifi sharing over USB for some dam reason. The S7 I have, had it factory and they removed it. Not sure why? Seeing how it does not have a fuking thing to do with the mobile network. I can actual tether my computer by USB using mobile network and can't from my wifi. Can already bypass they're tethering fee. 

I will continue reading and searching till I find a way to undo or work around big reds unnecessary removal of this feature. Even if it involves crawling a 1000 miles on my hands and knees, on broken glass to find some big wig and beating the reversal out of him with the very S7 I'm typing this on.


----------



## yus4eel (Sep 25, 2011)

I want to know if there is a way to use an android device as a wireless adapter? Not wireless tethering of your data connection but the ability to use the wifi connection on your pc. 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leway (Sep 18, 2017)

chadsawask said:


> I actually just tried the above program and it works. It has serious limitations if your not getting the paid version. Blocks a bunch of webs sites and all secure ones. It does work though. I really wish Verizon would not have found it necessary to remove wifi sharing over USB for some dam reason. The S7 I have, had it factory and they removed it. Not sure why? Seeing how it does not have a fuking thing to do with the mobile network. I can actual tether my computer by USB using mobile network and can't from my wifi. Can already bypass they're tethering fee.
> 
> I will continue reading and searching till I find a way to undo or work around big reds unnecessary removal of this feature. Even if it involves crawling a 1000 miles on my hands and knees, on broken glass to find some big wig and beating the reversal out of him with the very S7 I'm typing this on.

Click to collapse




Pc net works just as well without root.  And hides usage.


----------



## hoyle.a (Feb 24, 2018)

*My Solution without needing Root or Custom ROM*



yus4eel said:


> I want to know if there is a way to use an android device as a wireless adapter? Not wireless tethering of your data connection but the ability to use the wifi connection on your pc.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you are having the same issue as me then you have a USB Tethering option in "Settings > Wireless & Networks > More" but when you enable it first "Checking your account details" with your cell provider (Mine is Metro PCS using an Alcatel Fierce XL) to make sure they will let you, then it turns off your WIFI, making you use their cellular data for use with USB tethering. This whole concept is ridiculous and just seems like a way for the cell company to force stuff on you as a customer. My buddies android phone (cricket i believe) lets you tether wireless or usb no problems with or without a cell connection, you can use it as a glorified wifi adapter which is actually what he does now after he got a newer phone without a cracked screen.
*My Solution*
The *easiest solution without rooting your phone* and risking bricking it while installing a custom rom is to download one of the many tethering apps on your phone (I recommend PDAnet by June Fabrics, they have been building this app for years and years, and its the only one i know works without a headache) I got my phone set up as a wifi adapter within 5 minutes and am using it currently leveraging my home wifi and no cell data from my phone. Just goto the Play Store on your phone and look for "PDAnet" by June Fabrics, then on your PC install the drivers / software found on June Fabrics (junefabrics.com + /android/downloadold.php) . Their app couldnt be any easier to use and configure. It will walk you through everything you need to do.  I would imagine other phones with different versions of android might work like my buddies without any extra software or headache, but apparently some cell providers are forcing this account verification deal and disabling wifi while using usb debugging.


----------



## Rhgoheen (Jul 12, 2018)

Pretty sure on PC it is a WIRED connection not wifi wifi pard is having phone connected to in home wifi. Internet wizard is wired Ethernet connection


----------

